# net interfaces fail to restart after suspend/resume

## davison

after the recent update to baselayout-1.12.4-r6, my machine now fails to restart interfaces automatically and I have to do it manually.  All modules are correctly loaded beforehand.

I've been using baselayout 1.12.x for some months already with great success using a suspend2 enabled kernel and the hibernate scripts.  It only seems to be this most recent update that has broken it.

Is there some new item of config I need to take care of to get this working again?

Many thanks,

Darren

----------

## Non_E

See /etc/hibernate/common.conf. Notice please the RestartServices line. Uncomment it and add correct service name for your interface(s).

----------

## davison

Do you mean "DownInterfaces" and "UpInterfaces" lines?  These are set to "eth0 wlan0" and "auto" respectively.  As mentioned in my original post however, the hibernate script has not changed at all.  This used to work perfectly well until (I think) the latest baselayout update.

Regards,

----------

## Non_E

 *davison wrote:*   

> Do you mean "DownInterfaces" and "UpInterfaces" lines?  These are set to "eth0 wlan0" and "auto" respectively.  As mentioned in my original post however, the hibernate script has not changed at all.  This used to work perfectly well until (I think) the latest baselayout update.
> 
> Regards,

  I am no expert but this is what I would probably do:Raise log and see if there are any problems logged (adjust Verbosity in common.conf)

Look if all modules are loaded as they should (I mean compare lsmod before the supsend and afterwards)

Try adding net.eth0 (my only network interface) into RestartServices list as mentioned before

----------

## peka

This is just a hunch...

... but check net strict checking setting in rc

----------

## amaroc

 *davison wrote:*   

> Do you mean "DownInterfaces" and "UpInterfaces" lines?  These are set to "eth0 wlan0" and "auto" respectively.  As mentioned in my original post however, the hibernate script has not changed at all.  This used to work perfectly well until (I think) the latest baselayout update.
> 
> Regards,

 

I had somehow the same issue. Before baselayout-update my hibernate-script worked pretty well. After that I had to enable

```
DownInterfaces eth1
```

what was not needed before. IIRC I did also

```
rc-update -d net.eth1 default

rc-update -a net.eth1 default
```

but I don't know whether this was needed.

Here is my ram.conf, stripped though

```
UseSysfsPowerState mem

Verbosity 0

LogFile /var/log/hibernate.log

LogVerbosity 4

HibernateVT 15

Distribution gentoo

SaveClock restore-only

OnSuspend 20 /bin/su my_user_name -c "DISPLAY=:0.0 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/dcop --all-sessions --all-users kdesktop KScreensaverIface lock" &>/dev/null

UnloadAllModules yes

UnloadBlacklistedModules yes

LoadModules auto

DownInterfaces eth1

SwitchToTextMode yes
```

Hope this helps.

----------

## Higgaion

I had the same issue here. adding both

DownInterfaces wlan0

and

UpInterfaces wlan0

gets wifi restarted after suspend.  This takes a little longer, though. I wonder why it just worked automagically before?

----------

